# Opinion: This Garlic Press



## Andy M. (Nov 8, 2020)

I saw this rocking garlic press a while ago and was intrigued. Do any of you have experience with it? Do you recommend or reject?

https://aax-us-east.amazon-adsystem...&pd_rd_r=2c745309-8cd3-4ed8-ada5-084d3caf77e8


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Nov 8, 2020)

While I have had several garlic presses over the decades, my conclusion has been that they are useless. If I need a clove or two of garlic I'll mince it with a knife or grate it with a MicroPlane. If I need a lot of it I'll do it in a food processor/chopper, or put it in the vitamix with other ingredients I need to combine.

While this certainly seems like less waste/cleaning than a conventional press, why not just go for a MicroPlane, which is a lot more versatile?


----------



## taxlady (Nov 8, 2020)

If you get it Andy, let us know what you think of it. I'm intrigued as well. It does have the disadvantage that you need to get a cutting board or some other surface dirty too. Also, you can't squeeze the garlic directly into the dish or skillet.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 8, 2020)

No need, for me, for any kind of garlic press.  I just use my microplane grater.


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 8, 2020)

Garlic is one of the few things that I cannot seem to mince well, so I would be very interested to know how it works.  Most are so hard to clean that I just go with whatever I end up with when I try to mince garlic.


----------



## keepitlow (Nov 9, 2020)

That is an impressive unit for mass production of sorts.  Stainless, too, so that is a plus. I got a mini stainless press. Love it. for a few cloves. Used to have one out of pot metal and found it was shaving little bits of metal off when I used the knife to scrape the pressings off. You can always return things to Amazon, especially if it has defects. Not much of a risk unless it is heavy for return postage. 

This is what I got. 


https://www.amazon.com/Alpha-Grille...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## HeyItsSara (Nov 10, 2020)

i've also had no success with the drawer full of presses i've bought over the years


----------



## pepperhead212 (Nov 10, 2020)

I've tried a number of presses through the years, and my favorite, and longest lasting, is the Kuhn.  It works well, and is easty to clean.  However, the price now is more than double what I got it for. 
https://www.amazon.com/Kuhn-Rikon-2...+press&qid=1605041865&sprefix=garlic+&sr=8-12


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 10, 2020)

What I found is, most of garlic presses have holes that are way too small.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Nov 10, 2020)

I agree, CD, and I had some of those cheap ones I got early on break, as I tried to get the cloves forced through!  Usually made of aluminium, too, which didn't help.


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 11, 2020)

pepperhead212 said:


> I agree, CD, and I had some of those cheap ones I got early on break, as I tried to get the cloves forced through!  Usually made of aluminium, too, which didn't help.



Same happened to me, Ive broken a couple in the pas.  the one I have now, I've had for years and is holding up well ( not sure of the brand, but I made sure to get something that would last).

I never tried the rocking kind, as Andy mentioned.  I am curious to see if it works well.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 11, 2020)

For me the biggest draw for a press is keeping your hands free of garlic odor.  I do peel before using one though.
Besides its faster than mincing and pulverizing with salt on the cutting board.  
I use my chef knife and the press.  Just depends on how I feel that day.
One thing about using a press.  The garlic comes out extremely strong in smell and taste.
So it just depends.

Oh.. Andy for the small price on the press, go for it.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 11, 2020)

larry_stewart said:


> Same happened to me, Ive broken a couple in the pas.  the one I have now, I've had for years and is holding up well ( not sure of the brand, but I made sure to get something that would last).
> 
> I never tried the rocking kind, as Andy mentioned.  I am curious to see if it works well.



Yeap, same here. Funny thing, the only press that works, I brought back from Soviet Union. It's more than 30 years old. I've had similar looking ones, made in China, did not less even thru the first use.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 11, 2020)

Thank you all for taking the time to respond. I guess no one has experience with this particular press. I typically use my chef's knife to crush, peel and mince cloves. I don't like to use a microplane as it makes mush of the garlic. Sometimes I want a change if there's a lot fo garlic. I like the idea of this because it seems simple to use and easy to clean. All SS construction.

Maybe I'll put it on the Christmas list.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 11, 2020)

Andy M. said:


> Thank you all for taking the time to respond. I guess no one has experience with this particular press. I typically use my chef's knife to crush, peel and mince cloves. I don't like to use a *microplane* as it makes mush of the garlic. Sometimes I want a change if there's a lot fo garlic. I like the idea of this because it seems simple to use and easy to clean. All SS construction.
> 
> Maybe I'll put it on the Christmas list.



One of my microplane graters has two sizes of grating surfaces, one fine and the other one quite coarse.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 11, 2020)

Katie H said:


> One of my microplane graters has two sizes of grating surfaces, one fine and the other one quite coarse.



I have a fine and a coarse too.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Nov 11, 2020)

Andy M. said:


> Thank you all for taking the time to respond. I guess no one has experience with this particular press. I typically use my chef's knife to crush, peel and mince cloves. I don't like to use a microplane as it makes mush of the garlic.



Ok... but what happens to the garlic that is in between the holes? I'm guessing it is made into "mush" (certainly not as consistent as a press or grater). I guess it all depends on whether your looking for chopped, minced, or crushed garlic. Most presses crush it, which I don't see that being all that different than a microplane or other fine grater.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 11, 2020)

ScottinPollock said:


> Ok... but what happens to the garlic that is in between the holes? I'm guessing it is made into "mush" (certainly not as consistent as a press or grater). I guess it all depends on whether your looking for chopped, minced, or crushed garlic. Most presses crush it, which I don't see that being all that different than a microplane or other fine grater.



I expect the garlic that comes out of this garlic press to be similar to the garlic that comes out of most garlic presses. I don't think that it will be as mushy as micro planed garlic.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Nov 11, 2020)

Well... while I am not a fan of single single purpose devices, give it a go and let us know how it goes.


----------

